# wrap one's head around something



## brian

Ciao a tutti,

come si può esprimere in italiano l'idea _to wrap one's head around something_, il quale in genere si vede al negativo: _I (just) can't wrap my head around it_. Il senso è che non riesco (proprio) a capire (completamente) un problema, come funziona una cosa, ecc. Suggerisce che sia un problema piuttosto difficile e complesso, che richiede molta sforza da parte della persona che lo vuole capire.

I miei tentativi:

_Non riesco a capirlo. _(beh, un po' noisa come frase)
_Non ci capisco niente. _(non esattamente la stessa cosa)
_Non riesco a... _?

Esiste qualche bel modo di dire che possa esprimere questa idea che la mente "copre" o "avvolge" un problema?

Grazie in anticipo a chi avrà dei suggerimenti interessanti.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Non riesco a venire a capo di quel problema.
Non riesco ad arrivare ad una soluzione.


----------



## brian

Paulfromitaly said:


> Non riesco a venire a capo di quel problema.



Ah giusto.



			
				Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> Non riesco ad arrivare ad una soluzione.



Sì, a seconda dei contesti può andare. Però se per esempio vedo una frase scritta in italiano che non riesco a capire, potrei dire _I just can't wrap my head around it/this sentence_, nel senso che non vedo come funzionano insieme le parole della frase, non vedo come possa aver senso scritta così, ecc.

Mi capita più spesso in tedesco o greco che in italiano perché di solito si devono riordinare le parole prima di tradurre la frase, e a volte non riesco a riordinarle nel modo giusto... cioè non riesco a capire le relazioni tra le parole... _I can't wrap my head around it_. O in matematica, se non capisco bene le relazioni tra due funzioni o due variabili o.. che ne so. La stessa storia insomma: _I can't wrap my head around it_.

Cosa diresti tu in questi casi?


----------



## Azazel81

Hi,

Once I saw it used in a different way.

As far as I can tell (which is not much, actually ) it's more like "I can't understand, because I have to get used to it but I don't". Kinda like that...

Well', it's difficult to say.

I'll try by examples.

For instance I've heard something like this:

A: "man, you have to remember this is a whole new world. This job is different from anything you've ever done so far".

B: "I know, I'm trying to understand."

A: "So, forget about the past and try to get into it, alright?"

B: "yeah, ok.. I'll do it this way, then"

A: "nu-huh.. not that way, remember...?"

B: "right, right... wrapping my head around it... Eventually I'll get there".

Well, actually I can't remember the exact conversation I heard, but it was something along these lines... and the impression I got was that B was going through a big change, since he had changed job and everything was different from his previous job... But then he couldn't get used to some things about it... so he needed to "wrap his head around it".

I think it's a bit more complicated than a simple "non riesco a capirci nulla" or something like that...

And finding the Italian equivalent is probably even more complicated...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

brian8733 said:


> Sì, a seconda dei contesti può andare. Però se per esempio vedo una frase scritta in italiano che non riesco a capire, potrei dire _I just can't wrap my head around it/this sentence_, nel senso che non vedo come funzionano insieme le parole della frase, non vedo come possa aver senso scritta così, ecc.



Non riesco a dare un senso a quella frase.
Penso che comunque "non riesco a venirne a capo" sarebbe l'espressione che userei io.


----------



## brian

Grazie, Paul.

Azazel, secondo me non si può usare "wrapping my head around it" così.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Puoi anche dire (molto colloquiale):

Continuo a leggere quella frase, ma non ci arrivo! (non arrivo alla soluzione, non arrivo a capire come funziona).


----------



## brian

Questo qua è perfetto... infatti sarei dovuto arrivarci )) io, ma non ci avevo pensato. Grazie ancora.


----------



## Azazel81

brian8733 said:


> Grazie, Paul.
> 
> Azazel, secondo me non si può usare "wrapping my head around it" così.


 
I've heard it from some Americans... and there are also examples on tv shows... Beats me!


----------



## miri

Something more idiomatic: "non riesco a trovare il bandolo della matassa in questa frase".

A teenager would say (in Emilia-Romagna, at least): "Leggo e rileggo questa frase, ma *non riesco a* *saltarci fuori*!"


----------



## brian

Ciao miri,



miri said:


> Something more idiomatic: "non riesco a trovare il bandolo della matassa in questa frase".



Ho l'impressione che _trovare il bandolo della matassa_ significhi più che altro trovare _la chiave_ per risolvere un problema o capire una cosa, cioè trovare una sola cosa (il bandolo, la chiave) che permette di capirlo. O mi sbaglio?

_To (not) wrap one's head around something_ invece (secondo me) suggerisce che il problema sia troppo difficile e complesso da poter essere risolto così: in parole povere, bisognare trovare molte chiavi e metterle insieme in qualche modo. 

Non so si mi sono spiegato bene.



			
				miri said:
			
		

> A teenager would say (in Emilia-Romagna, at least): "Leggo e rileggo questa frase, ma *non riesco a* *saltarci fuori*!"



Mai sentito in questo contesto! Grazie!


----------



## miri

Se trovi il bandolo, poi sbrogli tutta la matassa, Brian No, I understand what you mean
"Non riesco a coglierne il senso"
"Non riesco a comporre il puzzle"
"Non  cavo un ragno dal buco"
"Non ci salto fuori"
"Non mi raccapezzo"  This is the closest, in my opinion!

Ho trovato sul dizionario (Ragazzini):" Raccapezzare il senso di una frase  (To make out the meaning of a sentence)


----------



## Passante

Comunque esiste incartarsi in senso figurato anche in italiano. Es. Stavo cercando di risolverlo, ma mi sono incartato. ( Nel senso di bloccato e non posso andare più avanti)


----------



## sorry66

Sometimes people use 'wrap one's head around something' to express their difficulty in accepting, believing or coming to terms with some event. It's not just about understanding or solving problems.
For example, 'I just can't wrap my head round the fact that she's dead; it doesn't seem real'.


----------



## alicip

sorry66 said:


> Sometimes people use 'wrap one's head around something' to express their difficulty in accepting, believing or coming to terms with some event. It's not just about understanding or solving problems.
> For example, 'I just can't wrap my head round the fact that she's dead; it doesn't seem real'.


Do you think "*capacitarsi*" could be a proper translation in this case?


----------



## sorry66

I think 'capacitarsi' would be the right translation for my example above but not sure when it comes to, say, 'wrapping your head around' quantum field theory!
I don't know the scope of  'capacitarsi'. Is it just about acceptance or does it imply understanding of complex topics/problems as well?
Miri suggested 'raccapezzare' - which works when the meaning is 'to not be able to make head nor tail of something'.
http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/chi-si-raccapezza-più.1620936/#post-8142303


----------



## chipulukusu

I think the problem in finding a perfect match for _to wrap one's head around something_, is that we see this thing the other way round:

We do not say _non riesco ad avvolgerci la testa attorno, _we say _non riesco a farmelo entrare in testa.
_
The final result does not change, it is just how we look at it!


----------



## sorry66

Good point, chipulukusu.
There is something similar in English but it's about belief and it would work for my example above, 'I just can't /wrap my head around the fact/get it into my head/ that she's dead; it doesn't seem real'
http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/get+it+into+head
http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/get-sth-into-your-head


----------



## chipulukusu

sorry66 said:


> Good point, chipulukusu.
> There is something similar in English but it's about belief and it would work for my example above, 'I just can't /wrap my head around the fact/get it into my head/ that she's dead; it doesn't seem real'
> http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/get+it+into+head
> http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/get-sth-into-your-head



Sorry, I didn't consider that the focus of the thread was on your last example... My comment was on the OP meaning. I don't really think that _non riesco a farmi entrare in testa_ would be used in the sense of accepting bad news, in Italian. The idiom in this case is _non riesco ad accettare l'idea_. I apologise for my intempestivity.


----------



## alicip

To sorry:
Only for this example: 'I just can't wrap my head round the fact that she's dead; it doesn't seem real'.
capacitarsi = convincersi, rendersi conto: _non riesco ancora a capacitarmi di quel che è successo._
capacitarsi =  Spiegarsi, persuadersi: non so capacitarmi come sia accaduto.
capacitarsi [ca-pa-ci-tàr-si] v.rifl. (mi capàcito ecc.) [sogg-v-prep.arg] =  Farsi una ragione di qlco. SIN convincersi, rendersi conto: c. di una perdita; anche con l'arg. espresso da frase (introd. da di, che): non riesco a capacitarmi di come sia potuto succedere questo guaio; non si capacita che tu l'abbia lasciato

WR's translation:
capacitarsi
v rif (convincersi, accettare) (accept situation) come to terms with [sth]
v (make sense of) understand vtr
Oxford Paravia's translation:
capacitarsi
verbo pronominale
non ~ di qcs. (rendersi conto) to be unable to understand o realize sth.; (rassegnarsi) to be unable to get over sth.


----------



## london calling

I think _capacitarsi_ is a very good way of expressing the concept in most contexts. It's certainly what I use when speaking Italian. Mind you, I had to think about it because I don't consciously translate from English to Italian (or vice versa, obviously) when I speak or write.


----------



## Fabry70

Azazel81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Once I saw it used in a different way.
> 
> As far as I can tell (which is not much, actually ) it's more like "I can't understand, because I have to get used to it but I don't". Kinda like that...
> 
> Well', it's difficult to say.
> 
> I'll try by examples.
> 
> For instance I've heard something like this:
> 
> A: "man, you have to remember this is a whole new world. This job is different from anything you've ever done so far".
> 
> B: "I know, I'm trying to understand."
> 
> A: "So, forget about the past and try to get into it, alright?"
> 
> B: "yeah, ok.. I'll do it this way, then"
> 
> A: "nu-huh.. not that way, remember...?"
> 
> B: "right, right... wrapping my head around it... Eventually I'll get there".
> 
> Well, actually I can't remember the exact conversation I heard, but it was something along these lines... and the impression I got was that B was going through a big change, since he had changed job and everything was different from his previous job... But then he couldn't get used to some things about it... so he needed to "wrap his head around it".
> 
> I think it's a bit more complicated than a simple "non riesco a capirci nulla" or something like that...
> 
> And finding the Italian equivalent is probably even more complicated...


In italiano io la capisco così: non ne raccapezzo proprio nulla.
Ma si usa anche in accezioni tipo: non riesco a farmene una ragione in riferimento, ad esempio ad un tragico evento o comunque ad una spiacevole situazione. I can barely wrap my head around Marco's early departure;
I can't get my head around the fact that we lost the champions league semifinal to Juventus last Sunday. Ovviamente le due frasi hanno significati leggermente diversi.
Nel primo caso sarebbe l'equivalente del nostro "non riesco a farmene una ragione della morte prematura di Marco".
Nel secondo direi "non riesco a credere di aver perso la semifinale di Champions contro la Juventus domenica scorsa".


----------



## theartichoke

Fabry70 said:


> Ma si usa anche in accezioni tipo: non riesco a farmene una ragione in riferimento, ad esempio ad un tragico evento o comunque ad una spiacevole situazione. I can barely wrap my head around Marco's early departure;
> I can't get my head around the fact that we lost the champions league semifinal to Juventus last Sunday. Ovviamente le due frasi hanno significati leggermente diversi.



I don't think I'd ever use "wrap my head around" in the first context: it sounds more like "come to terms with," as in _I can't come to terms with the fact that Marco's gone_. (Also, an "early departure" sounds like Marco caught a 6 am flight or left on Friday when he should have stayed the weekend; there are many euphemisms for death, but "departure" isn't one of them, at least not in my part of the world. )

In the second, "I can't get my head around the fact that we lost the champions league semifinal" sounds to me slightly different than a plain "I can't believe we lost....". The latter is a set phrase expressing disappointment about something, even if you can believe it all too well. But if you say "I can't get my head around the fact that we lost...." it sounds more as if you're genuinely having trouble understanding how something could have gone wrong (your team was great, they'd been on a winning streak, Juventus played badly, etc.)


----------



## Pietruzzo

Fabry70 said:


> In italiano io la capisco così: non ne raccapezzo proprio nulla.


Mai sentito "raccapezzarne". A me è familiare "raccapezzarsi con qualcosa"
Es.
Non mi sto proprio raccapezzando con il nuovo programma gestionale. È tutto diverso e più complicato"


----------



## Mary49

Pietruzzo said:


> Mai sentito "raccapezzarne". A me è familiare "raccapezzarsi con qualcosa"
> Es.
> Non mi sto proprio raccapezzando con il nuovo programma gestionale. È tutto diverso e più complicato"


raccapezzare in Vocabolario - Treccani
"In partic., e più com., riuscire a intendere: _r_. _il senso di uno scritto_; _mi fece un discorso così sconclusionato che non ci raccapezzai nulla_;".


----------



## Pietruzzo

Mary49 said:


> raccapezzare in Vocabolario - Treccani
> "In partic., e più com., riuscire a intendere: _r_. _il senso di uno scritto_; _mi fece un discorso così sconclusionato che non ci raccapezzai nulla_;".


Quindi consideri corretto e idiomatico l'uso fatto da @Fabry70: "non ne raccapezzo proprio nulla"?


----------



## Mary49

Pietruzzo said:


> Quindi consideri corretto e idiomatico l'uso fatto da @Fabry70: "non ne raccapezzo proprio nulla"?


Secondo il Treccani (e non solo) è corretto, ma non lo considero idiomatico.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Mary49 said:


> Secondo il Treccani (e non solo) è corretto, ma non lo considero idiomatico.


Il Treccani semmai riporta "non ci raccapezzai nulla" che già suona meglio di "non ne raccapezzai nulla". In ogni caso mi sembra che la forma pronominale "raccapezzarsi" sia l'unica attuale. I vocabolari sono pieni di espressioni formalmente corrette ma che ormai puzzano di vecchio. Forse il forum serve a questo, a portare la nostra testimonianza sulla lingua viva, visto che i vocabolari sono già a disposizione.


----------



## giginho

Ciao a tutti,

Salto in mezzo a questa conversazione per chiedervi una cosa: 

Can't *wrap *my head around 

e

Can't *get *my head around

Hanno lo stesso significato di non riuscire a capire?

La seconda frase è tratta dalla canzone degli Offspring e mi sembra abbastanza chiaro il significato:

_"Every single day, what you say
Makes no sense to me
Even though I try
I can't get my head around you _"

I can't get my head around you = non ti capisco.....io non ti capisco proprio (se vogliamo dare più enfasi).

Mi chiedevo se wrap ha lo stesso senso o se invece ha un significato diverso.

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## theartichoke

"Get my head around...." and "Wrap my head around...." mean the same thing. To my ear, "wrap" may be a bit more emphatic.


----------



## giginho

Thanks Arti!!!!


----------



## rrose17

Departed as a noun, like in _the recently departed_ is a stock phrase that is commonly used to refer to someone who has died recently. But it sounds strikingly odd to use the word "depart" as a verb and especially departure in this way as arti correctly pointed out in "early departure".


----------

